# Starter rope.



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

My Tecumseh rope is a bit frayed, so it's on my list for replacement. When I looked on Amazon for starter rope, I often saw comments like: "this isn't the same quality as the original", or "it broke after two months". They sell a heavy duty starter rope [expensive], but it is 7/32" when the original version is 5/32". I rather pay more for something that will last. Will the difference in diameter cause any problems?
Thanks
http://www.amazon.com/Exhaust-Gas-Technologies-Inc-FT-SR-3001/dp/B00E5P1ZPA/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1425987468&sr=8-13&keywords=starter+pull+rope


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I suppose it might be possible to get rope that would be too thick to fit through the hole in the recoil starter shroud, or get enough rope wrapped around to get a long enough pull.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I tried using thicker than standard rope and found the usable length is too short. Winding on more rope is prevented by the rope filling the pulley and rubbing on the housing. Your dealer probably has the best rope in the correct size that is braided and impregnated. 

The starter on my 2004 Craftsman with Tecumseh 11 hp is not designed to have the rope replaced, just the entire housing replaced. I had to cut a small half moon out of the pulley to preload the spring. EDIT: and make the retaining hole in the center of the pulley a little larger and radius it a bit.

Good luck.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

jermar said:


> My Tecumseh rope is a bit frayed, so it's on my list for replacement. When I looked on Amazon for starter rope, I often saw comments like: "this isn't the same quality as the original", or "it broke after two months". They sell a heavy duty starter rope [expensive], but it is 7/32" when the original version is 5/32". I rather pay more for something that will last. Will the difference in diameter cause any problems?
> Thanks
> Amazon.com: Exhaust Gas Technologies Inc. FT-SR-3001 Fantom Recoil Rope 84 Inches: Automotive


Just take a trip down to your local S.E.R.shop and buy a few feet of the good suff. Local businesses need our support. Matter fo fact I believe I'll add that to my sig.o


----------



## OldAriensRuleNewEngland (Mar 27, 2013)

I bought a spool of the Briggs & Stratton (red and black cord size 4½) from amazon: a 200' spool was just over 25 bucks. 

http://www.amazon.com/Briggs-Stratton-790966-200-foot-Starter/dp/B003RWT2ES/ref=sr_1_cc_6?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1425993430&sr=1-6-catcorr&keywords=briggs+and+stratton+recoil+rope


This is what my local dealer/repair shop sells also.

It has a core besides the braid to make it stronger than plain braid. I have re spooled up to 10 HP snow blower engines so far with it and it has not had any issues yet.

You could always buy the Size 5½ 200' spool, it would still only set you back about 28 bucks.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

OldAriensRuleNewEngland said:


> I bought a spool of the Briggs & Stratton (red and black cord size 4½) from amazon: a 200' spool was just over 25 bucks.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Briggs-Stratt...corr&keywords=briggs+and+stratton+recoil+rope
> 
> ...


Something I noticed while watching doneyboy73 videos was the number of starter rope spools he has on hand. It appears he has at least a half dozen different spools, maybe even more than that. Different sizes. 
I have a Kohler 16 H.P. engine sitting in my shop. I had it bolted down and used a piece of starter rope from a Tec. 8 H.P. engine to start it. It is the old style wrap the rope with a knot in the end. I got that engine just a shade past T.D.C. and gave a good tug. That dang rope snapped just a little out from my hand, snapped back and I got two nice blood welts. Boy did that *hurt!*


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> Just take a trip down to your local S.E.R.shop and buy a few feet of the good suff. Local businesses need our support. Matter fo fact I believe I'll add that to my sig.o


+1 .. you can see and touch the quality.. as far as buying 200' worth, will anyone ever need that much rope?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Depending on what it costs on Amazon or Ebay might be able to sell it off at a little over cost + postage to other folks in need of 4-6' chunk


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't have a S.E.R. shop near me. Based on the reviews from Amazon, I ordered this:
SNOWBLOWER COBRA CORD - Cobra Pull Cord
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## rhenning (Sep 19, 2013)

I also bought a spool of the Briggs 4 or 5 size starter rope 10+ years ago I may finally have to buy some more in the next year or so. That rope seems to last a long time. Roger


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

OldAriensRuleNewEngland said:


> I bought a spool of the Briggs & Stratton (red and black cord size 4½) from amazon: a 200' spool was just over 25 bucks.
> 
> Amazon.com : Briggs & Stratton 790966 200-foot Spool of Nylon Starter Rope, Size 4 1/2 : Pull String Mower : Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should offer to sell OP 6' of your rope.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I use "550" para cord where I can. You will lift the machine off the ground before you break it, or you will rip the recoil mechanism off. On or the other. 

It's a little thicker than the OEM, and you can find it in a variety of lengths and colors, and the stuff is just handy to have.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

i'm also partial to paracord to replace the pull cord.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

Loco-diablo said:


> +1 .. you can see and touch the quality.. as far as buying 200' worth, will anyone ever need that much rope?


good rope is always good to have. many other uses for it.


----------



## stanz (Mar 17, 2015)

Loco-diablo said:


> +1 .. you can see and touch the quality.. as far as buying 200' worth, will anyone ever need that much rope?


I use the same rope on mowers that I use on blowers. I repair them as a side job and go through at least one spool a year.

I'm running into more of those recoil units that aren't made to be serviced. I simply get a long drill bit and drill a hole in the spool where the original cord was stapled, after I remove the staple.

Never buy thicker cord, I have long arms and it hurts when you have a short cord. Thin cord allows you to put much more on the spool.


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

Good point stanz. I have long arms too. I ordered the cord in post 9 because it is 5/32, the same as my old cord & has a lifetime guarantee. I read the reviews on Paracord. Seems like most people use it for craft projects like lanyards. Must be good stuff to hold up as a starter cord.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

this is the stuff i use. best stuff you can get in my opinion


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yo, 43128 the link is not working


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I have seen started pull ropes with the handles on them in the maint. section for small engine at home depot for about 4 bucks. I noticed them whan I was picking up a length of fuel line. Gotta look for them , it's not very well organized but they were there.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

Amazon.com : Stens 146-919 True Blue Starter Rope, 100-Feet : Lawn Mower Deck Parts : Patio, Lawn & Garden


see if that works. if it doesnt i will just tell you stens true blue. looks great and holds up to a lot of abuse because it has an outer sheath and an inner cord. i keep it in #3 and #5


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

And for those that just need ?? Ft you can get it by the foot at Oreilly but you will likely need to order it 1-3 days.
It's just another way to get a better grade of cord but only what you need if you aren't hooked on working on them (yet).

#3 List: Search for '7-06150' | O'Reilly Auto Parts
#4 List: Search for '7-06151' | O'Reilly Auto Parts
#5.5 List: Search for '7-06154' | O'Reilly Auto Parts


You can always use your old "mitten" handle on the new cord http://www.homedepot.com/p/Power-Ca...er-Handle-490-900-H054/203381050?N=5yc1vZbxdk


----------



## DaHen (Feb 15, 2015)

43128 said:


> see if that works. if it doesnt i will just tell you stens true blue. looks great and holds up to a lot of abuse because it has an outer sheath and an inner cord. i keep it in #3 and #5


Yes, dat one works.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

If possible, it helps to pull the rope out as straight as possible. Some machines are easier to do this than others, but I guess they are all going to go after a while. I think mine is original, '66, it always starts on the first,or second pull, and I put on a starter about 20 years ago.
Sid


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

whenever someone is throwing away a lawnmower, I take it for free. pull the engine off for spare parts, and you get the pull rope. the garbage man takes the lawnmower carcass, and crushes it in the garbage compacter on the truck. after a few years you have many free pull cords, with handles. they have gotten my out of hot water many times in the past year, as quite a few ropes broke on my snowblowers.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's a great way to get a free chunk of used rope but the problem is it breaks when you need it most. The reason you're starting your machine is you have snow to move and having a broken cord in you hand isn't going to be very helpful. At twenty cents a foot why not just buy a new one and be done with it for a decade


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Generally....is there a "standard" sized rope for snowblower lawnmower? I looked at some of the links here, and noticed 5/32 (I believe). I'm gonna order a roll, as you can never have too much of this quality rope. 

So, will the 5/32 (if I'm correct) work for these general machines?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

For the Tecumseh, it looks like the #5, 5/32 is the common size.

2014 PRIMELINE PDF CATALOG - Page %CURPAGENUM% of %LASTPAGENUM%


----------

